# Pigeon Hunt



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

i walk past a bridge then decide to stop and got slingshot out from my backpack .

Then check under the bridge then saw two huge pigeons and then one flew at a good head and neck shot.

As soon as i saw the opportunity i took the shot and then the rock hit him in the neck and the impact killed him instantly.

slingshot: natural fork slingshot

ammo: rocks

pouch: homemade

distance : 5 yards

slingshot shooter!!!!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Rocks awesome


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A natural with a stone ... no better shot than that!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Very nice! Hunting with rocks at 5 yards. Perfect shot too!


----------



## silenceater (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice! I like old school shooting though I've never had any luck myself lol


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Sweet shooter !


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Sounds like a rock `em sock `em encounter!  Good shooting!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Great hunting !


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

There is one less poop machine in the world now :thumbsup:


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank yall and he was eaten and enjoyed now just need another one haha


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Good eatin'! What a take, a natural fork and a rock and a big fat pouch. Just lke when I was a kid. I wonder how I got so good back then! Goes to show that all this new tech is fine but the old way is also. The only thing that's changed is there's no more red innertubes for bands.

Chuck


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

classic looking picture, I wish I had a poster size pic on my wall. love the slingshot


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Nicholson I wish I had a poster of all my game I have gotten I've the time with my slingshots too!!!


----------

